# Is he slow, blind, or just no interest



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder about Bear. He'll be 5 months is 3 days, and I still can't get him to react if I toss something to him. I can toss food bits, ball, anything and he lets it hit him on the head instead of trying to catch it. He'll chase it as it rolls away on the floor, but it's like he doesn't even see it coming, no reaction at all as it's coming to him. His eyesight is good cause he can see a squirrel half way across the yard. I know it's trivial, but just not sure what to think.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tara can't really catch either and does the same thing when something is thrown at her. I've managed to teach her to catch small bits of food in her mouth but we haven't graduated to anything larger. I think it's just not her natural tendency to catch things in her mouth- she would rather chase them. I wouldn't worry about it too much, you could probably teach him to catch if you really wanted to. I definitely don't think he is blind if he's able to see other things.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Is he "really" food and toy motivated? He may just not feel the need to catch something in the air if the food will fall on the floor anyways









My Border collie (yeah... one of those you see doing Frisbee, sigh...) would catch a toy, but wouldn't bother with food. Gravity force worked fine enough for her.

Have you played "fishing pole" with him? You take a stick, rope and the toy at the end, encouraging chasing. It may help Bear to develop his reflex.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe he needs to see another dog do it first to learn. Dogs are great learners that way.

Regarding catching, my female, who just turned 4 years old, can't catch. She's just now trying and can only catch if I throw it right at her mouth from a few feet away.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi won't catch either (unless it's food!) She does like to chase after her cuz and catch it on the second bounce though...


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

He's food and toy motivated. He has more toys than most kids do. I haven't tried the fishing pole yet, but we have a laser pointer he goes nuts trying to catch. If I point it on his paws, he'll bark at it then lunge for it. It's just so funny bouncing food or a ball off his head. My last dog, a non gsd would break his neck before letting anything hit the floor we tossed his way.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

DO NOT use the laser pointer! (Or any other type of light.)

This causes OCD behavior in dogs. Just Google it and find out.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I had to work with getting Dakota to catch. This skill needed to be developed for her.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

https://shop.theanimalrescuesite.com/sto...DGROUP_11-23-09

I can't believe they are selling these now as dog toys!!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Ocd behavior? I was not aware of that. I almost replied to a post from a lady that felt her age and health would prevent her from exercising her gsd, and recommend one. Thats what I love about this board, so many highly informed people, willing to laugh, help, and when needed, let you know when you're going at something wrong.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

At 5 months, Bear is still very young to have that catching skill.
Gryffon didn't really figure it out until he was 7 - 8 months old. He'll jump in the air now to catch snowballs. 

I don't think that there is anything wrong with Bear, he just needs to have the "light" go on. 

I think it did help with Gryff that he watched my older girl do it with food and toys before the light went on. I would just let Bear mature a bit and try again in a few months.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Get a fast, hungry terrier. Bear will quickly learn that if he doesn't catch the food on the air, it is lost









Jokes aside... I'm glad you are no using the laser anymore.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyhttps://shop.theanimalrescuesite.co...Id=310&origin=ARS_GOOGLEBASE_ADGROUP_11-23-09
> 
> I can't believe they are selling these now as dog toys!!


They have a toll free #, I wonder if they get many calls asking them to stop selling these! I think I'll call...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna can catch a ball or toy...that's about it. Food--thunk right in the face. But Duncan is the worst...I never knew a french fry could make such a loud THUNK noise when it hit a dog square in the forehead!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Five months is young to have the coordination and reaction to catch consistently (although some dogs DO manage it that young). 

I teach my dogs to catch by using popcorn or small marshmallows, and teasing them with the treat and then tossing it slowly. If they don't even try for it and it falls to the ground, I get to the treat BEFORE they do. I don't let them pick it up off the ground (or I have one of my older dogs there who will gobble up the treat faster than the young dog can react to it .. *L*). Some dogs never develop the motivation to catch things if they can just grab them up from the floor instead.

I remember when I was teaching Dora (black chow) to catch - she came to live with me when she was 14 months old and she couldn't catch a thing. I was using the tiny marshmallows. The first session, her black fuzzy face was covered in white dots where the marshmallows had hit her face! *LOL* But she did figure out how to catch and became a "master catcher" like all of my dogs. 

In my family, if one dog misses the treat then it's probably down the throat of another dog before she gets to it!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you get his focus/attention first so his eye is already following the object <u>before</u> you toss it.


----------

